# Pics of my newest baby, Linus the fahaka



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

He's currently about 2" long but is gonna get a whole lot bigger.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

OH dear, I love it!

So, what tank are you going to plan on housing this big guy in the future?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not sure yet. There's a 110g at a NSLFS which has the same footprint as a 125 but its just a tad shorter, which would be good since I'm only 5'1". So I'll probably be getting that one. I'm going to see if I can find someone to build me a really short stand, too. :lol:

I love all of my puffers dearly but I must admit that in the short time I've had him, he appears to have more personality than the others. He's very interactive, almost like a puppy. Now Phil, one of my baileyis, got a little too interactive eating last night and bit the crap out of my hand and ended up going carpet surfing, so sometimes interactivity isn't always good.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

nice fish, i saw sum of them in a shop here in the uk, they cost about £70, tats alot for a fish!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Linus is adorable! And I love his name too...its cute!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Kristin. I'm not sold on the name yet though. For some reason, I keep thinking of Otto. Guess cuz he's so much like my previous boxer, whose name was Otto. 

fraser, that's nothing. I've spent a lot more on a single fish, and I'm told there are some baileyi puffers for sale right now for £200 each.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

woah!!! that alot of cash for one fish lol, but if ure willing it ok i spose!


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Why do I always get that sound in my head that George Jetson's little space car makes whenever I see a puffer? You know what sound I mean? 

He's adorable. What a face.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Sue Gremlin said:


> Why do I always get that sound in my head that George Jetson's little space car makes whenever I see a puffer? You know what sound I mean?
> 
> He's adorable. What a face.


You have absolutely no idea how much i'm laughing right now. But yes, I know what you mean. Everytime I used to look at my green spotted puffer i'd laugh.,.. they're just like little fat blimps.

My old puffer would act like a dog in so many ways, I really miss it. I'm trying to get a south american... if I can find someplace local.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That's funny, Sue! I know exactly the sound you mean, too. 

I just can't believe how much personality he has. I mean he's not nearly my first puffer.  But he really is just like a puppy dog, wagging his tail when I come to the tank, following me around, trying to eat my fingernail through the glass, etc. I can almost hear him bark!  He's like my DP only in a potentially much larger package. I love my lurkers but damn, he's just so much FUN!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I gotta get my money's worth out of my new camera, right?  Can I help it if he's such a ham that he loves posing for pictures?  Some are blurry but show his flared tail a little better.


















































































And not to be left out, my other little puffydog, Justin.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

I vote pics of all your puffers. You have quite the list id love to see em all.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll have to work on that. Its hard though, some are lurkers and I don't see them much and some tend to hide in the shrubbery most of the time. But I'll see what I can do.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Love the pics!

Btw, your second puffer that you snapped pics of looks umm... cute... but it has a funny look on it's face


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That's my T.palembangensis, aka Humpback puffer. Isn't he adorable? Just like a little puppy.  Don't let that face fool you though, he can throw down with the best of them.  I drove to Madison to pick him up from someone who was getting rid of him. Took 3 hours each way in rush hour traffic, but he was definitely worth it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

have any pics of your hairy puffer?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's a couple http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6204 and http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5127 Mostly of the supposed female, Lil. Phil, the male, is a bit more shy and tends to hang out behind the big resin rock structure so I haven't got a good one of him yet.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Eeeeeeeee! I could just die. That is SO funny that your puffer chewed on the bubblewand. How naughty. 
I really do love the little guys. I am a diver, and my favorite hangtime activity is to wave at sharpnosed puffers. I can't help myself. I swear, they wave back.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

She's not the least bit shy about letting me know what she doesn't like about her tank decor. I replaced her bubblewand with a bubbles stone and she hasn't managed to bite through it yet. Her partner in crime, though, bit the crap out of me the other day and got flung onto the carpet when he didn't let go right away and I jerked my hand back. 

I'd love to be able to go diving sometime and see them in their natural habitat. I'm so jealous of people that get to do it.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

It's beyond description. Is it impossible for you to learn? 

I have a puffer bite, too. I swear, he ate what he bit off, too. Little monster.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I suspect Phil wasn't in the mood to chase his food around. I usually make them work for it a little, since they get so little exercise. He didn't want to play. I don't think he missed, either, not with 10" tongs! He deliberately went for my hand, the little bugger.

I have pretty bad asthma, in addition to spending every penny I get on tanks. My latest is a SW nano tank, although I didn't actually buy the tank. My boss bought it for me for Christmas. He's such a nice man.  Shame there are no nano-appropriate puffers that'll go in an 8g tank. :lol:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sue, is the guy you are getting the modestus from in Marlboro, NJ?


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, that's the guy. I haven't ordered anything yet, I have a bit of a wait before I am ready. Why, do you know him?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

He sells on Aquabid.com too and the pictures of the modestus he has look like my silus. Although his pictures aren't always of the same fish he's selling. I don't know him but know someone who bought a several puffers in a batch from him. They shipped well, arrived alive, were healthy and seemed to be doing well last I talked to him. He sells quite a few puffer species.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw he had good feedback, so I figured he was a good risk. The fish looked good in the photo. 

I can't wait.


----------

